# Anyone purchased in San Sostene?



## Siofra (Jan 28, 2009)

Hi there,

We purchased in San Sostene in April last year. (contracts finally signed) However we now realise that there has been a huge reduction in the prices. Is there anyone else out there in this position? If so do you know is there any recourse? Or can anyone out there advise me? We bought for €129,950 now can be bought for €98,950. Help!


----------



## angelinalove (Jan 27, 2009)

bcoz of inflation it's best time for buyers and tough for sellers.


----------

